# Alloy wheel refurb help - Berkshire/Hampshire/Surrey border



## lordlee (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi All,

I am trying to find someone to refurb my 17" Mercedes Alloys and am struggling to find a person that will do them for around £200 inc VAT. I know all the usual Lepsons and the like are excellent but I thought i'd ask on here if anyone knows someone that does a good job ie powdercoated or blasted and painted. I live on the Berkshire/Hampshire/Surrey border nr Reading so anyone reasonably close would be good. 

TIA


----------



## Gleams (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi, just to offer you a choice and advice, I use a company called Wheels Approved who are the Mercedes Benz World, Maybach, Ferrari & Maserati wheel refurbishment company who are near Weybridge who can refurbish alloys for around £75+vat per wheel but is one of the only companies I would use & trust personally due to the work being carried out properly, i.e. completely stripped down, blasted, repaired, painted & baked.

I doubt you will find anywhere that does them for around £200 inc VAT and also get a decent job done, you would only be able to get a mobile service for that sort of money but wouldn't be to the same standard or service as the bodyshop option.

If you want to keep the wheels for a while or want the work to be done properly it would be worth spending the extra money, especially as a lot of the refurbished wheels I have worked on have a lot of over spray in the inside rim, trapping dirt underneath the paint and ruining the appearance.

Hope that Lepsons or Wheels Approved can help, and this info helps


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Gleams said:


> I doubt you will find anywhere that does them for around £200 inc VAT and also get a decent job done,


+1.
If you use someone cheaper you will get a cheaper job. Quality and/or longevity will be compromised.


----------



## JC2012 (Oct 22, 2011)

I can help you out

What finish do you want just a standard silver, black chrome, anthracite, black?? - my wheel refurbisher basically works on the quantity of wheels i give - they will take a week so Tuesday to Tuesday but the results are great.

The do the full acid dip, blast, powder coat, lacquer .

Im over in Camberley and wheels get collected on Tues usually each week heres some example sets that were dropped back this week and last week























































Let me know if your interested.


----------

